# Anxiety - Vet Visit



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Did you consult a veterinary behaviorist or was this your regular vet?
I think my next plan would be to locate a vet that specializes in behavior issues. They would have a more complete arsenal of interventions using both behavioral and pharmaceutical methods.
Sorry you are dealing with this. It is so hard to see our dogs suffer because of their anxieties and insecurities.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sahmama*

Sahmama

Do you know anything about her before she came to live with you?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

You might want to look into something. Alled rescue remedy. I've heard good reviews of it


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I have been reading good things about the thunder vest in another thread. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## sahmama26 (Apr 4, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Sahmama
> 
> Do you know anything about her before she came to live with you?


All I know is that she was with the original breeder until around 1 year of age and then to the breeder in VA up until we adopted her. She'll be 2 next month. She was bred 1x and couldn't deliver the litter; so she lost the entire litter. And fast forward to now.


----------



## sahmama26 (Apr 4, 2012)

goldhaven said:


> I have been reading good things about the thunder vest in another thread. Might be worth looking into.


Tried it..and didn't do much. Even used it on walks on windy days and no luck.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

sahmama, anxious dogs are often helped by building their confidence. That might mean obedience classes with her, where she learns you're in charge and will therefore protect her, so no need to worry. My Finn, a rescued boy, had been exposed to very little when I adopted him at a bit over three years old. Everything he was frightened of, I exposed him to a lot, treating liberally. It took a few months, but he learned to be comfortable in the world and that I wouldn't let anything bad happen to him. You may need Rescue Remedy (a Bach flower essence, not a pharmaceutical) or something stronger while you expose her and desensitize her to the things that create her anxiety. A veterinary behaviorist could certainly advise you of the best course of action. Good luck!!!


----------



## sahmama26 (Apr 4, 2012)

Finn's Fan said:


> sahmama, anxious dogs are often helped by building their confidence. That might mean obedience classes with her, where she learns you're in charge and will therefore protect her, so no need to worry. My Finn, a rescued boy, had been exposed to very little when I adopted him at a bit over three years old. Everything he was frightened of, I exposed him to a lot, treating liberally. It took a few months, but he learned to be comfortable in the world and that I wouldn't let anything bad happen to him. You may need Rescue Remedy (a Bach flower essence, not a pharmaceutical) or something stronger while you expose her and desensitize her to the things that create her anxiety. A veterinary behaviorist could certainly advise you of the best course of action. Good luck!!!


I feel the same way and so did the vet -- that it was a confidence issue. We do not have any behaviorist in a 60 mile radius of where we live. We could do an obedience course.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If you can figure out what things, people, noises, environmental issues cause the anxiety, you can help her without the behaviorist. A class would help, and if the instructor for that class seems like he/she has some smarts and experience, pick their brain for helpful hints. The goal is to desensitize her to the things that create her anxiety, whether it's the noise of a jackhammer or meeting new dogs. Try to think like she would think about a situation, and then think how it would be more comfortable for you and what you would need to do to make it more comfortable.

An example: Finn was terrified, literally quaking in his boots at the sound and the sight of the giant brown garbage truck. We sat on the front lawn together (he was leashed so he couldn't escape from fear) for six weeks. When he heard the faint sound of the garbage truck, I treated him. As it got closer, the value of the treats went up (from Charlee Bears to roast beef). When it was in front of my house, the roast beef came out. I never said "Oh, it's okay"....instead, I said "Look at the fun truck, Finny. When you see it, good things happen" which was true....he got great treats. I made a point of walking him when the garbage truck was coming down the street after I got him over the shaking and quaking and wanting to climb into my skin. It took a couple of months, but he doesn't care a whit about any trucks or their noises. You just may need to think outside the box a bit and you'll make some progress.


----------



## ChopperJustin (May 11, 2012)

Great Stuff! I like your quote at the bottom too! Lol



Finn's Fan said:


> If you can figure out what things, people, noises, environmental issues cause the anxiety, you can help her without the behaviorist. A class would help, and if the instructor for that class seems like he/she has some smarts and experience, pick their brain for helpful hints. The goal is to desensitize her to the things that create her anxiety, whether it's the noise of a jackhammer or meeting new dogs. Try to think like she would think about a situation, and then think how it would be more comfortable for you and what you would need to do to make it more comfortable.
> 
> An example: Finn was terrified, literally quaking in his boots at the sound and the sight of the giant brown garbage truck. We sat on the front lawn together (he was leashed so he couldn't escape from fear) for six weeks. When he heard the faint sound of the garbage truck, I treated him. As it got closer, the value of the treats went up (from Charlee Bears to roast beef). When it was in front of my house, the roast beef came out. I never said "Oh, it's okay"....instead, I said "Look at the fun truck, Finny. When you see it, good things happen" which was true....he got great treats. I made a point of walking him when the garbage truck was coming down the street after I got him over the shaking and quaking and wanting to climb into my skin. It took a couple of months, but he doesn't care a whit about any trucks or their noises. You just may need to think outside the box a bit and you'll make some progress.


----------



## DogMom28 (Feb 23, 2020)

So sorry to hear about your issues. My dog gets very anxious too and we already tried working with a dog behaviorist but didn't see much of progress so far. However, one thing that really helps is CBD oil that I started giving him about a month ago. At first, we tried cbd-infused treats but it was very tough to figure out the right dosage so we transitioned to the actual oil and I can say that things are getting better. We're not really there yet but we see daily progress in situations that would usually be a big stress for him such as car rides or bicycles passing by. I know CBD is not for everyone but since it's all-natural I figured there's really no downside in trying it. Maybe it will help you too. I wish you all the best!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

DogMom28 said:


> So sorry to hear about your issues. My dog gets very anxious too and we already tried working with a dog behaviorist but didn't see much of progress so far. However, one thing that really helps is CBD oil that I started giving him about a month ago. At first, we tried cbd-infused treats but it was very tough to figure out the right dosage so we transitioned to the actual oil and I can say that things are getting better. We're not really there yet but we see daily progress in situations that would usually be a big stress for him such as car rides or bicycles passing by. I know CBD is not for everyone but since it's all-natural I figured there's really no downside in trying it. Maybe it will help you too. I wish you all the best!


Great News!

I have a CBD for dogs thread on GRF and would love to hear more..both the good, and the bad (if there were any). We need more dog owner's experiences with CBD for their pets!









CBD and Dogs


Refresh ?563




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------

